

Using computer vision to prove that dress is white and gold - lettergram
http://austingwalters.com/that-dress-is-gold-and-white/

======
ankurdhama
The real question is why some people see "the image" as white and gold and
others as blue and black. I am sure if people see the dress in real they would
all agree on same color whatever that is.

Edit: By the way, there are many other articles saying that the "image" color
is Blue actually.

~~~
lettergram
I agree the image is blue "actually" the question is whether it is enough to
constitute being called blue. I think part of the issue with this whole thing
is that people are seeing multiple images of the same dress.

In all honesty, my analysis came up with the dress being blue and yellow. It's
just a very light blue and yellow.

